# X-Trail Tyre change



## Dunoon (Jun 17, 2005)

Have Australian 2002 X-Trail Ti Auto with original mag wheels and Bridgestone Dueler H/T 680 tyres in size 215/65R16 98H.

Original tyres have done over 75,000 km (47,000 miles) on country NSW Australia mainly bitumen roads with a little dirt.

I will have to replace the tyres soon and am looking for something that is quiet, safe, gives good wear & is comfortable. Australian bitumen roads are noisy and 'lumpy'.

I have been generally happy with the Bridgestones but they are a little noisy.

I am considering Cooper Lifeliner STE/SLE which is a highway tyre. Cooper's "HT" is not available in my size. Am not interested in off road tyres.

Has anyone any experience of the Cooper tyre for highway use on a X-Trail? Any other advice would also be welcome.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

go get goodyears NCT5 235/60 R16....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Dunoon,

How ya going mate?

I decided to go with A/T Bridgestone D694's in 235/60/16 excellent on road and off road tyre and the noise level is minimal.

They look wider than the standard Bridgestones on the Ti and the tread is much more agressive.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Got em - like em*

Dunoon:

You asked - "Has anyone any experience of the Cooper tyre for highway use on a X-Trail? Any other advice would also be welcome."

Picked up my X-T on a Friday and changed the tires the next day. Went with the exact same tire that you reference. 

These have a 50,000 mile treadwear rating, an optimized tread compound and spiral wound nylon overlap, which is supposed to improve uniformity and appearance while eliminating the occurrence of rapid wear associated with a full width overwrap.

They look sharp and ride smooth and quiet - it's a "touring" tire and, as such, they're more for highway driving than anything else. Only been running them for a week now and we've have a lot of rain. They seem to perform well. I'll use steel wheels and winter tires when the time comes.

Lots of good tires out there to pick from and no doubt other members will have alternate suggestions. These suit my preferences and the price was right - $496 Cdn. installed and balanced.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been running Cooper Tyres on my 02 Altima since spring, 2004. They are the most excellent rubber I have had on any vehicle which I have owned - bar none.

Good Luck.

jww


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

where can I find the Cooper tires, I am in BC and approaching 42K on my stock tires, I feel that by fall I will need a new set,looking for feedback on the Coopers and other options for my AWD XE 5 spd model


----------

